
Amorphic Encryption - EggerMielberg
As a symmetric as an asymmetric scheme requires a key (session or private) to be hidden. In this case, an attacker gets a chance and time for finding and decrypting it. As long as a secret has static attributes (length, type of characters, etc.) it will always be vulnerable for an attack.
We propose a new concept of keyless encryption, “Amorphic scheme”, which is semantically secured and has “Perfect Secrecy” level. It allows a secret to be transmitted over any public channel with no public or private key to be generated and stored.<p>AE is primarily focused on practical realization.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@EggerMielberg&#x2F;amorphic-encryption-6dd46bad2da
======
HelloNurse
Keyless encryption? Seriously?

With the painful jargon of your article, the "F-module" needs something more
than a timestamp to use as a key. \- If it's its "system image" or something
that depends on it, those bits are only known to one party and need to be sent
to the other party through a secure channel. \- If it comes from the
"assembler", there must be secure channels between the assembler and each
endpoint.

Are you suggesting some scheme of centralized key exchange, or some technique
to camouflage cryptographic messages in extraneous traffic? What happens in
the realistic threat model in which the enemy can read, but not delete or
alter, all network packets exchanged in the whole protocol?

------
gus_massa
> _As long as a secret has static attributes (length, type of characters,
> etc.) it will always be vulnerable for an attack._

You always know the type of characters, it's "bytes", "char" or however you
want to call a number between 0 and 255. I don't understand how you fix this.

Some (most?) schemes have a fixed session length to make the implementation
simpler. At least they have some bounds. If the protocol can be break knowing
the length, it's a very bad protocol.

How does the users authenticate with the central server "assembler"?

The part about quantum computers doesn't make any sense.

------
pmontra
Why didn't you submit directly the link to Medium? With this introduction this
looks like a Show HN.

